# food aggression in tiny kitten



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

don't get excited, its not mine 

A girl I work with found a teeny kitten (it was about 4 weeks then, its maybe 7-9 weeks now... I've lost track) and he's been having some issues since she took him in.

Originally, she brought him because he had a few days of vomiting and diarrhea. He had coccidia, but was on medicatino for it and at this point, his stool samples were clear of it. A few days of different medication and the diarrhea cleared, but he was still vomiting.

When we watched him eat, we soon realized why. He goes insane around food. He gets so worked up he's literally shaking to get to it. Scarfs up as fast as he can while growling the entire time he's eating... even going into attack mode if you come near the food.

Now of course we all laugh because you can't help but think this tiny little kitten must think he's a tiger... but he's going to be down right dangerous if this continues.

At the moment we're advising her to offer smaller meals, and to gently talk to him and pet him while he's eating. But what else can she do to get this under control? Has anyone had experience with such food aggression/obsession in such a young kitten?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't offer much hope for a quick and easy resolution. This kitten sounds like Rocket, though more so. I suppose it's a result of not having enough to eat as a young kitten, and forming an extreme food drive (for survival) very early. Rocket has moderated as he's gotten older, and I suppose this kitten will as well. But that's a long time to go yet.

I think the main thing is for this kitten to feel secure in there being enough food and nothing getting in the way between him and his food. Once he learns he can trust that there'll be enough food, the aggressiveness should decrease.

I concur with your advice about the frequent small meals and the gentle talking. I wouldn't do the petting; at this point he probably feels that's a threat to his food. It's a good thing this is a young kitten; for now he can eat as much as he wants.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Also, maybe do the golf ball in the food thing to slow him down. I will be interesting to see if he views it as a toy....


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd try spoon feeding for a while. That way the kitten will learn his owner is the provider of food, and not trying to steal it.

Hopefully he'll grow out of it eventually.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

That's very common behavior in kittens that have been hungry most of their little lives and than have access to something delicious. I would just let him grow out of it and I wouldn't bother him at all during feeding time. Just ignore him. Any contact (or even nearness) on your part is seen by him as aggression and he thinks you 'want' his food. Let him realize that the food is all his and he doesn't have to fear that someone else will take it from him. It shouldn't take long.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

On Animal Cops, for dogs with food aggression, if they are young enough, sometimes they try this technique.

Put down a bowl of a little food. When that is gone, reach down and add a few more kibbles, by hand.

Continue. Eventually, the dog figures out that the hand moving towards his bowl is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

My cat Hanzel was exactly like that when we first got him. He was the tinyest, scrawnyest kitten in the pet shop in a box with heaps of much older kittens. Im guessing he never got a chance to get to the food with all those fatter older kittens in there with him.  

When we got him home the first thing he did was run and jump into the table and started eating the leftovers of our McDonalds breakfast! He was behaving the same way as you described scoffing it down, growling and lashing out. I dont know how but he eventually stopped, i think just by realising we where there to give him food, not take it away. Hanzel did grow up to be a pretty violent kitty though, he has attacked me pretty badly quite a few times because he was in a bad mood when i went to pat him. Now he's gotten older he's alot more mellow and tollerant, he very rarely bites anymore (he's about... 4 or 5 now). Either way he's always been a very angry cat, always has a grumpy expression unless in one of his rare playful moods, i guess that's just his personality.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

maybe it will pass in time... its just so weird to see thie poor woman so afraid of what this little kitten will become!

thanks for the ideas, I'll pass them on.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> .... Eventually, the dog figures out that the hand moving towards his bowl is a GOOD thing.


That should work. Putting my right hand in my right pants pocket always get my cats' attention because that's often where treats come from.


----------

